# Black Bird by Mogwai



## Pier (Jul 28, 2022)

Fantastic soundtrack and show. Probably the best thing I've seen on Apple+ so far.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2022)

Pier said:


> Fantastic soundtrack and show. Probably the best thing I've seen on Apple+ so far.



Yeah.. I listened to it a few times. Although, I'm not a big Mogwai fan, and don't follow them, but I really enjoyed listening to this soundtrack. I watched the first episode, and plan to continue watching it.


----------



## bdr (Jul 29, 2022)

Just from watching, I've found the tension textural stuff to be good, but was not overly impressed with anything that attempted a melody.


----------

